# Sport mode?



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm curious to know how often 335d drivers use sport mode. I thought I would be using it more than I do...which has been rarely.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Often 
I drove MT for 7 yrs (of 9 yrs of driving). I do lot of DS/paddle shifters to be involved with car but it always beats me. I feel d runs better on its own than me doing shifting. It seems I will take some more time to get used to lower rev engine


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It is very rare that I ever put it in DS, it just is not as significant of a difference when compared to say the 328i loaner cars I have had. Not to imply I really used it much in the loaner cars but when I had them and tried it out it seemed like it was a huge difference v. the D mode in the same car but with the 335d it to me does not feel like a huge difference at all.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

So true, snipe-- big difference between the non-turbo gas models and our "d's." My old normally aspirated 328 was far from a thrilling performer in D, but it did come alive in DS. Those engines, compared to our diesels, seemed like they were very "busy" when you worked them sportily- the diesel just takes everything in stride and never seems like it's rattled or flustered. Not that much difference between D and DS.

I tend to use the paddles when coming down long grades, or slowing from high speeds and want to use the engine to help brake-- this is a carryover from my 40+ years of using manual transmissions. I don't like to ride brakes down big hills-- so I paddle down---> M5, M4, M3 and roll to a stop usually around M2, then leave again in D. I notice the manual scrolling through the Box in the diesel for some reason is far smoother than in my old 328-- why? it's a mystery to me, but I like it! It's just an all-around better car in so many ways.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't use DS, but I do use the Steptronic (Sport Mode is not an accurate descriptor, as some BMWs actually have a Sport Mode button, which is not the same as the car being in DS) when I'm feeling aggressive. Otherwise, the car stays in D.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I've noticed that if you do stomp it, it seems to stay in lower gears longer, and then will ease up after you cool down on the pedal.

Always trying to think for the driver it seems.

I definitely paddle it down when slowing, trying to avoid the brakes.

The Tranny seems to take it all in stride. They have designed an excellent one on this model.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> It is very rare that I ever put it in DS, it just is not as significant of a difference when compared to say the 328i loaner cars I have had. Not to imply I really used it much in the loaner cars but when I had them and tried it out it seemed like it was a huge difference v. the D mode in the same car but with the 335d it to me does not feel like a huge difference at all.


For me its more situational. When I need to pull out into traffic quickly, I have learned that D can leave you hanging as the transmission tries to decide whether it need to shift down to 1 rather than starting in 2. Starting in DS eliminates that decision -- one that could literally kill you.

Other than that, I use DS when I want to be in manual mode such as when driving a long curvy backroad without much traffic. I like to stay in one gear on such journeys and usually a lower one than DS would choose on its own.

For my ordinary driving (commuting mostly) or on the interstate, I keep it in D.

Just my $.02 worth...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmmm I have ran into where I pull out and it starts to go well but then the tires chirp and the car feels like a big hesitation. The traction control light turns on when that happens and I always figured it was that engaging and screwing with things. Wonder if I were in DS if that whole scenario is different. I do know in D if I don't basically nail it that it does not happen and the car accerates plenty well enough to pull out in front of things.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Nah....DS wouldn't affect that. Traction control needs to be cut for that to change.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What is strange is when it kicks in in a 328 that car does not fall on it's face. I am sure the turbos are a big part of it though.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Shifting up*

The only time that I really used it was crossing a pass uphill - and the engine would rev up above 2500 - so I would shift UP to lower the revs. And then the trans would shift back down immediately. Of course there was no lug, because of the torque. I gave up after a while - because we peaked the pass. Bimmer knows best.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> then the tires chirp and the car feels like a big hesitation


As (I think) Stugots indicated, you could try pressing the traction control button once. That leaves on the nanny that intervenes when it detects lateral sliding--A Good Thing (TM). It also decreases the effect of the nanny that cuts power when it detects forward-direction wheel slippage. I.e., this will allow some amount of forward wheel spin before TC intervenes. You won't lose engine power unless you really spin the wheels, which you shouldn't be doing anyway under normal street driving. Turbo stays pressurized. If you only marginally lose traction then the tires slip momentarily before re-grabbing the road and you are on your way like a rocket. The manual describes this mode as useful under low traction conditions like snowy or rocky road surfaces. I think of the application of lots of engine power at low vehicle speed as a low traction condition because under these conditions the force on the tires' contact patches can exceed the tires' ability to resist slipping.

Better still, learn to modulate power so that you don't slip in the first place. I've taken to using a gradual but firm application of the go peddle. Even so I might press the TC button once before a high acceleration start because I find the car more predictable in the event that I do apply too much power. Of course standard disclaimer applies about driving safely for the prevailing road conditions. Loose dirt on the asphalt, e.g., greatly increases the chance of wheel slippage. So does turning while accelerating. Try to be one with the car by accelerating without slipping the wheels.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Usually if I am nailing it when pulling out it is a last minute decision and due to not seeing something when first committing to pulling out. All it took was one time of doing it and the car starting to go like a rocket then falling on it's face before going again to learn to feather things better so that the traction control does not have to engage.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I voted "Rarely". When the car was new I would have voted "Sometimes".


Usually I drive in D or M and maximize fuel economy. The following applies to "play time", which is unfortunately  not a large fraction of my total driving.

I have reduced my use of DS mode. My car has sport package and I do check pressure of the stock RFTs. If I didn't have shifting paddles my answers would likely be different. I hate shifting via the steptronic shift lever.

Sometimes I'll switch to DS before a turn that I want to take aggressively. Compared to D, in DS the car seem more willing to shift down to a lower gear while breaking before the turn, and that's good. But usually I'll switch to DS ahead of the turn and take manual control before the turn. Or (this is the most common "on the street") just drive through the turn in D mode if I think that I will not invoke a downshift exiting the turn.

On aggressive S curves I prefer M because, if I don't drive "aggressively enough", even in DS the car will sometimes upshift before the next turn segment. That's annoying. Street driving is usually not "aggressive enough" in this regard.

Sometimes I'll switch to DS before launching in a straight line. But lately I'm just as likely to keep it in D. Although this is my first AT daily driver (almost 2 decades of driving MT) I don't like M for straight line launch in this car. I can't get a good feel for the 1-2 shift. Too much power and wheels slip. Less than full power and there's a balance between switching to 2nd gear, pressurizing the turbo, letting the torque converter lock up. At least I think that's the TQ--I'm new to AT. It's easier to let DS choose the 1-2 shift point and then maybe use the paddles to shift the higher gears.

When pushing around a curve at relatively low speed, or when turning while accelerating from a stop, I prefer to leave it in D or M. In these conditions it is too easy to slip one of the drive wheels if it's in DS. The car has more power than the tires can handle under these conditions so there is no reason to hold a lower gear. DS is bit unpredictable here due to tire slip. D works fine. M is predictable.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

autoJeff said:


> I voted "Rarely". When the car was new I would have voted "Sometimes".
> 
> Usually I drive in D or M and maximize fuel economy.


This is definitely a very stupid question but what does M mode mean?


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Manual!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Tedj101 said:


> Manual!


i.e Macho Mode!:rofl:


----------



## koenb (Apr 20, 2010)

Neutrinolad said:


> I'm curious to know how often 335d drivers use sport mode. I thought I would be using it more than I do...which has been rarely.


Is DS available on non-sports-pkg models? I looked at a 2009 one and did not notice a special sports mode location on the shifter.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

koenb said:


> Is DS available on non-sports-pkg models? I looked at a 2009 one and did not notice a special sports mode location on the shifter.


Yes.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

koenb said:


> Is DS available on non-sports-pkg models? I looked at a 2009 one and did not notice a special sports mode location on the shifter.


Yup, you throw the gear selector to the left while in D.


----------

